# spooky town at michaels big discount tonight



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's awesome. I got the flyer and never even checked it because I knew Halloween was on sale. Great find!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Weird. Our newspaper 15% coupon was only good yesterday. Maybe a US vs. Canada thing.


----------



## cootees (Sep 19, 2010)

just print the one off in the link.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Didn't take the time to post a thank you for the coupon just printed it and ran out the door as it was already 4:15 YIKES. Thanks goodness I printed 2 as I had to hit up 2 Michaels and still did not find the dead zeppelin I was looking for and had to get the store model of the flower shop. 

Thanks for the coupon


----------

